

Who's sold their Bitcoin? - markwakeford

I only had 0.9 left So I sold it for about $450. With the recent rise to $750+ I cant help but feel i should&#x27;ve held out for a few more days haha. Who else has unloaded theirs ?
======
llamataboot
I sold the rest of mine when we hit $850 for a bit earlier today. Still hurts
that I sold the vast majority of my BTC (about 1000BTC or so) at the whopping
price of $2, when I had quadrupled my initial investment....

Mostly I try to use them as means of exchange, rather than speculation tool,
but it's hard on weeks like this one...

------
gesman
Someone (actually one of the biggest bitcoin mining equipment developer)
donated me 10BTC back when they were about $1000 in total.

I tried to sell them but luckily almost got scammed, bank refused transaction
and I didn't lose much. So i ended up keeping 8 BTC still :)

------
markwakeford
2250% Return on investment is rather nice. I wish I had bought more though
haha.

------
the906
I'd wanted to buy a bunch two years ago but was still a poor grad student and
thought the price then was too high...i could have paid off my student
loans...

------
guiambros
Sold at $220, for a 150%+ profit. Felt great, thinking it wouldn't get any
higher this year.

Yeah, right.

~~~
kookiekrak
sold 35 at 189 after buying em at 150 half a year ago.

so much cringe

------
thrillgore
I ended up selling the last of mine back when they went up to $80 some year or
so ago.

Sigh...

------
2810
I wish I could say that I bought 1000 btc few years back and sold it for $900
yesterday.. but no

------
rafeed
Holding onto mine until I see a dip; this is shooting straight to the moon
right now.

------
phaed
I sold my 10 at $309 :(, bought 3 back at $400 the next day.

------
notdrunkatall
I've been watching bitcoin since $10 or so, and always thought that I should
buy some. At $30, I thought it was too late, but when it went to $250, I
resolved to buy more if it crashed. It did, and I bought five at $80, just to
get my toes wet. I planned on buying more if it ever dropped that low again,
but of course, it never did, or hasn't yet... I just sold one this morning to
cover my initial investment. The 4 I have left are all profit, and I'm gonna
let them ride.

